# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  possibile F23  on line?

## vincenzo.mina

Privato deve versare Imposta registro: 
possibile pagare un F23, relativo ad annualità contratto locazione, tramite Home Banking ( on line da prorpio conto bancario ) . 
Se si, avrà ricevuta compravante ciò, da rilasciare a conduttore?
Inoltre, se sapere, 
dovendo pagare un importo maggiore rispetto anno scorso, in quanto aumentato canone secondo Istat ect, deve e/o si può segnalare ciò direttamente in F23 ( forse tramite codice tributo diveros? ) ?
Grazie mille per Vostre risposte

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Privato deve versare Imposta registro: 
> possibile pagare un F23, relativo ad annualità contratto locazione, tramite Home Banking ( on line da prorpio conto bancario ) . 
> Se si, avrà ricevuta compravante ciò, da rilasciare a conduttore?
> Inoltre, se sapere, 
> dovendo pagare un importo maggiore rispetto anno scorso, in quanto aumentato canone secondo Istat ect, deve e/o si può segnalare ciò direttamente in F23 ( forse tramite codice tributo diveros? ) ?
> Grazie mille per Vostre risposte

  Risposte entrambe negative.

----------


## s.antonelli

> Privato deve versare Imposta registro: 
> possibile pagare un F23, relativo ad annualità contratto locazione, tramite Home Banking ( on line da prorpio conto bancario ) . 
> Se si, avrà ricevuta compravante ciò, da rilasciare a conduttore?
> Inoltre, se sapere, 
> dovendo pagare un importo maggiore rispetto anno scorso, in quanto aumentato canone secondo Istat ect, deve e/o si può segnalare ciò direttamente in F23 ( forse tramite codice tributo diveros? ) ?
> Grazie mille per Vostre risposte

  si dovrebbe poter fare usando il software dell'AdE
Dico dovrebbe perchè prima dell'avvento del RLI si usava il software "pagamenti successivi"
ora con la nuova modulistica non ti so dire, non mi e' ancora capitato, ma a logica se si poteva fare prima si dovrebbe poter fare anche ora.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> si dovrebbe poter fare usando il software dell'AdE
> Dico dovrebbe perchè prima dell'avvento del RLI si usava il software "pagamenti successivi"
> ora con la nuova modulistica non ti so dire, non mi e' ancora capitato, ma a logica se si poteva fare prima si dovrebbe poter fare anche ora.

  
L'utente ha chiesto però se si può pagare tramite home banking.

----------


## ver

A me risulta che si può pagare tramite home banking (es. BPM). E ne ho già presentato un F23 all'agenzia delle entrate, pagato tramite home banking, per le imposte ipotecarie e catastali di una  successione e .... nessun problema. Dal pagamento decorre qualche giorno per avere l'F23 con timbro e firma di quietanza sempre via telematica.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> A me risulta che si può pagare tramite home banking (es. BPM). E ne ho già presentato un F23 all'agenzia delle entrate, pagato tramite home banking, per le imposte ipotecarie e catastali di una  successione e .... nessun problema. Dal pagamento decorre qualche giorno per avere l'F23 con timbro e firma di quietanza sempre via telematica.

  La mia banca non lo permette. Che vuol dire BPM?

----------


## bepizomon

> La mia banca non lo permette. Che vuol dire BPM?

  Banca Popolare di Milano.

----------


## s.antonelli

> L'utente ha chiesto però se si può pagare tramite home banking.

  Gli davo un'alternativa...

----------

